# Help



## Steve4298 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all, I need help myself and my partner are looking to make the move to Malaga from the uk. I have applied for work and it looks like it’s 95% sure I will take up the new role my question are as follow 

1, do I need a residents permit before I start work 
2 do I need a working visa before I start work 
3 can my partner come with me as she has no work in Spain but she can work from home and keep her job on in the uk, but live with me in Spain 

if answer is yes where do I go to get all this done as I have looked at web sites and it’s as clear as mud. I am probably looking in wrong place 

what visa 
what working permit 

I am lost any help would be great thank you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Unless i am mistaken, in which case others will correct me, if you are a UK passport holder then your proposed employer will have to sponsor you and apply for you to get a visa. Part of that process will involve them demonstrating that they need you because there is nobody spanish or from within the EU that can do the job. 

I believe your partner then can come with you but under what terms they have to apply im not sure. Someone will know. However if she is living in spain, even working for UK company, she will be liable to declare her income and pay taxes in spain so she will have to either become self employed and invoice the UK company for her work, or her employers will have to establish a Spanish branch to employ her.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Steve4298 said:


> Hi all, I need help myself and my partner are looking to make the move to Malaga from the uk. I have applied for work and it looks like it’s 95% sure I will take up the new role my question are as follow
> 
> 1, do I need a residents permit before I start work
> 2 do I need a working visa before I start work
> ...


If you're a British passport holder you'll need to apply for the appropriate visa before travelling to Spain. Have a look at the FAQ section of the Spanish consulate website....FAQs


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> I believe your partner then can come with you but under what terms they have to apply im not sure. Someone will know. However if she is living in spain, even working for UK company, she will be liable to declare her income and pay taxes in spain so she will have to either become self employed and invoice the UK company for her work, or her employers will have to establish a Spanish branch to employ her.


Normally a dependant of a work visa holder can work without further permit. You need to demonstrate you are in durable relationship without being married or in civil partnership (e.g. evidence of co-habitation, shared financial responsibility like joint bank account etc).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You will need to apply for a visa to work legally in Spain. To gain the visa you will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. 
Here is the link to different visas:





Spain Visa Types - How to Apply for a Spanish Visa?







visaguide.world





Your employer is legally obliged to offer any job vacancies to an EU citizen first. If no one is suitable then the employer has to sponsor you for a Visa. 

Steve


----------

